# Neue Grafikkarte



## hihacker (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte. Zur Zeit hab ich eine GeForce 8800GTS von Zotac. Jetzt will ich was besseres, da ja demnächst auch das neue Crysis kommt
Hab mal geschaut und bin bei der HD5770 oder der GTX460 gelandet. Sind die Karten merklich besser als meine oder lohnt sich das Aufrüsten nicht? Welche Karten würdet ihr im Pressekment bis 150€ empfehlen?


----------



## fluessig (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo hihacker,

ich habe von meiner 9800 GT auf die GTX260 schon große Fortschritte bei Spielen in 1920x1200 bemerkt. Für das neue Crysis solltest du auf jeden Fall viel spüren - auch bei kleineren Auflösungen. Die GTX 460 mit 1GB GDDR5 Speicher kann man sicher gut empfehlen, ob Ati oder Nvidia ist eigentlich schon fast nur Geschmackssache (ich bleib bei nvidia, weil ich die Treiber besser finde).

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## michaelwengert (24. Februar 2011)

Hier gibts nen Vergleichstest von mehreren Grafikkarten
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja

http://www.tomshardware.de/charts/gaming-grafikkarten-charts-2010-high-quality/benchmarks,114.html


----------



## Timo85 (24. Februar 2011)

Habe selbst die gtx460 in meinem Rechner verbaut und bin völlig zufrieden mit ihr. Alle neueren Spiele laufen ruckelfrei. Allerdings kann sie manchmal ein bisschen laut werden, was mich persönlich allerdings nicht stört da ich eh beschäftigt bin falls sie mal lauter wird xD


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2011)

In Bezug auf Preis/Leistung ist die Nvidia GTX460 mit 1GB eine tolle Karte. Ganz besonders für Adobe-Videoschnittlinge wäre diese dem AMD-Pendant vorzuziehen (Stichwort:Mercury-Engine). In Bezug auf kommende Spiele würd ich logischerweise noch warten, bis jene Spiele rauskommen - ich warte eben, bis BF3 rauskommt, um dann zu entscheiden, welche ich kaufen werde.. Ansonsten hat man Jetzt eine Karte, die in einem halben Jahr durch bessere bei gleichem Preis ersetzt ist und das Wunschspiel dennoch ruckelt.

(Und Crytek haben auch mit den letzten Spielen bewiesen, dass sie GraKas und CPUs bis aufs letzte Tröpchen aussaugen können )

mfg chmee


----------

